# حديث الشموع.....؟!



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)




----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه قوي يا وليم
اسلوبه والصور فيه فوق الخيال وجميله قوي
بجد احيك علي طرحه
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*اكتر من رااااااااااااائع 
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك اخي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

*عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*
















































اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


اخوكم 
مينا البطل

للامانه منقول​


----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووووعه يا وليم + + + ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جد رائع يحمل الامل

الله يباركك دائما وابدا


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا وليم
شكرا الك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*


جميل جداااا يا البطل 

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*






جميل جداجدا يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا البطل
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى كتيير يا كليمو على المشاركه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*موضوع جميل يامينا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> جميل جداجدا يا مينا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





ميرسى كتيير على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

الله يا مينا 

بجد رووووووووووووووووووووعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع دائما
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## candy shop (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا وليم

شكرااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا وليم
فعلا بالامل كل شيء فينا هيعيش 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايديك مينا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا استاذ وليم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا مينا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"من أعماق القلب يازعيم علىهذا الموضوع الذي يبعث بالأمل والتفاؤل والسلام رغم كل شئ، ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يامينا
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*




ميرسى كتيير لمرور حضرتك ومشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*ميرسى يا مينا على موضوعك الجميل
أسمحلى أنقله للمنتدى العام*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



candy shop قال:


> الله يا مينا
> 
> بجد رووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​




ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يامينا
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*



ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم ايديك مينا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع يا مينا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​




ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا مينا على موضوعك الجميل
> أسمحلى أنقله للمنتدى العام*



طبعا يا باشا اسمحلك حد يقدر يعترض

ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

حلو قوي يامينا
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
شكرا ياباشا​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
روكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نجلاء
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



bishoragheb قال:


> حلو قوي يامينا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
> شكرا ياباشا​



ميرسى يا حبيبى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*جميل يا مينا*
*ميرسى خالص*
**​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
الاخت مايا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع اخي العزيز
اسلوب جديد ورائع في العرض
ربنا يبارك حياتك وعملك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



come with me قال:


> *جميل يا مينا*
> *ميرسى خالص*
> **​




ميرسى يا جوجو على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا وليم 
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (22 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
رانا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا وليم

مرسيىىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## meraa (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل ورائع
 ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع متميزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
هايل جدا
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
وتسمحلى اخد عبارتك
واقوالك
دمت بود
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## مريم12 (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا مينا 
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رااااائع
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​




ميرسى كتيير على المرور والمشاركه​


مريم12 قال:


> *ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى يا مينا
> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




ميرسى كتيير على المرور والمشاركه​


----------



## happy angel (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*

*ميرسى كتيررررر مينا

موضوع راااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*الشمعات الاربعة*

* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*
* 

*​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

كلمات رائعة جداجدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*



> كلمات رائعة جداجدا
> ربنا يباركك




مرسي يانرمين كتير حبيبتي لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

*رائعة *
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يجتمع هؤلاء ( الامل + الحب + الايمان + السلام )*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررر مينا
> 
> موضوع راااائع جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





ميرسى كتير على المرور والمشاركه يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

pepo_meme

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*



> *رائعة *
> *شكرا اكتير*
> **



مرسي ليك come with me  لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*





> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zezza (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

*حلوة كتيييييييييييييير يا ميمي يا قمرة 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

موضوع رائع كتير
ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

*


			حلوة كتيييييييييييييير يا ميمي يا قمرة 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي يازيزا ياقمراية لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
​*


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*



> موضوع رائع كتير
> ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو



مرسي كتير ياسويتي ياقمراية لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الشمعات الاربعة*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا بيبو 

تسلم ايدك

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا وليم
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرارررررر​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا دونا نبيل
على الكوكتيل الرائع 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## monygirl (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيشو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
جرجس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
عماد بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ميرا
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
كوكى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
مونى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

حفا انتى الاروع
ديدى عدلى
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## girgis2 (11 مايو 2009)

*أستاز وليم,:big29::018A1D~146:*

*مينا البطل 2010:big29::018A1D~146:*

*:big35:على الموضوع الفني :708cg:الرائع والمبتكر ده*
*وربنا يعوضكم خير*
*:big33::3::286:*​


----------



## وليم تل (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا girgisfairjohn
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------

